

The Stanford 3D Scanning Repository - laex
http://graphics.stanford.edu/data/3Dscanrep/

======
ideonexus
If you enjoy this, you might also enjoy the Smithsonian's 3D image library,
with models you can download and print:

[http://3d.si.edu/](http://3d.si.edu/)

------
laex
I'm curious if 3D scanners are cheaper/portable/widely available now ?

~~~
rndn
The cheapest way is possibly to take a lot of photos and create a 3D model
using this program: [http://ccwu.me/vsfm/](http://ccwu.me/vsfm/)

It requires a lot of RAM though (on the order of 16 GB for most scenes).

~~~
NamTaf
I've used a program called PhotoModeler [1] at work, which does the same
thing.

You use a consumer camera + a calibration chart to get the specifics about the
lens setup on the camera, and then just take a whole heap of photos around the
object in question. You add the photos to the program and it asks you to
identify common points. This puts them all in 3d perspective and you set a
dimension on a known length to scale it.

For mapping large-scale machinery (train stuff) I've managed to get a ~5mm
accuracy out of it. That's great when you don't have drawings.

[1]:
[http://www.photomodeler.com/index.html](http://www.photomodeler.com/index.html)

~~~
violentvinyl
That would be really cool to play around with. Do you know if it does
interiors as well? It doesn't look like it from the website.

------
Animats
They have a very high resolution model of Michaelangelo's "David", with over a
billion polygons, but it takes special permission to get the data. They don't
want people stamping out copies.

~~~
x1798DE
Why would they care if you made an exact copy of Michaelangelo's David? I
imagine that if I had the actual Declaration of Independence on display, I'd
be flocked with visitors, but if I had an exact copy, indistinguishable to the
human eye, no one would bother to look at it.

Maybe that's their reasoning, but if so it seems a bit overblown.

~~~
Animats
What "original" means in the art world is amusing. It's all about
monetization.[1]

Cranking out a copy of Michaelangelo's David as a bronze would be a nice
project. Hypermill/Daishin should take that on. Each year they do some
insanely elaborate piece of art in metal as a CNC machining demo.[2]

[1] [http://www.artnews.com/2013/06/05/the-degas-
debate/](http://www.artnews.com/2013/06/05/the-degas-debate/) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnIvhlKT7SY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnIvhlKT7SY)

------
xwintermutex
A bit of context: these models are used in countless of computer graphics
publications. Try a image search for "Stanford Bunny" for example.

